# Passport Via Ancestry



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi an Australian citizen, i have German ancestry on my fathers side and Swiss ancestry on my mothers side, can i obtain either a German or Swiss passport?

Great grandparents on my fathers and mothers side where born in Germany and Switzerland respectively.

Any help appreciated 

But i did read this though: EU citizenship

Hi i am an Australian citizen, i have German ancestry on my fathers side and Swiss ancestry on my mothers side, can i obtain either a German or Swiss passport?

Great grandparents on my fathers and mothers side where born in Germany and Switzerland respectively.

Any help appreciated


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Answer hasnt changed since you last asked


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Indeed


----------

